

New Chip to Bring Holograms to Smartphones - iamben
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/new-chip-to-bring-holograms-to-smartphones-1401752938-lMyQjAxMTA0MDAwMjEwNDIyWj

======
_Adam
Surprised that this was already submitted and only has 4 points... They're
promising something _very_ revolutionary.

If I'm correct, they've managed to produce a true holographic display. The 3D
effect is no longer simulated, but real. The phase and magnitude of the light
produced by the display is identical to that which would be produced by a real
3D object.

Article is pretty poor though, so I'm not sure if this is actually what they
have.

------
jcfrei
Can anyone shed some light on how this might be achieved without the use of an
aerosol or mirrors? My guess would be that the chip projects a different image
to each viewer wrt to their position and distance. Other than that I'm
clueless.

